# Kindle 3 taking long time to boot/turning itself on from an off state



## pWEN (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey everyone,

About a week ago I updated my Kindle 3 to the latest software version (558700031 according to the settings menu) through Amazon's Kindle program on my Windows 7 computer. Since then, I've had problems with the Kindle booting up from an off or standby state. It is generally unresponsive to sliding the power button or pressing any keys for about a minute and a half, then it seems to wake up and start loading. There is a loading bar on the screen when this happens; I'm not sure what that means, but I guess it's indexing? There's only about twenty books on the thing so it doesn't take long, usually about another minute.

Another odd behavior it picked up is turning itself on. I typically keep wifi disabled, and don't have the 3G version, so I'm not sure how it's doing this. I guess "off" isn't really off, just a deeper sleep than standby? It never did this before the update. I doubt it's from messing with the power button as the last time it did this, I hadn't touched it for at least an hour.

Does anyone know what I can do to resolve this? There aren't any new updates as far as I can tell, and I'd hate to call Amazon just to be told "restart and you'll be fine", as I've tried that. There's no physical reset button on the Kindle that I can see, either.

Thanks for the help, and apologies if someone else posted about this already (didn't find any other such posts).


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pWEN said:


> ...I'd hate to call Amazon just to be told "restart and you'll be fine", as I've tried that....


Then tell them exactly that. The Kindle CS people really are quite helpful (just make sure you get the Kindle customer support, not the general Amazon CS). Odds are good if they can't pretty quickly come up with a solution for you, they'll send you a replacement -- both because they want you to be a continuing customer and because it's probably cheaper than having their people spend a lot of time trying to debug it.

PS: here's a link for contacting Kindle customer support: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200212360


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm guessing the update possibly didn't take properly -- Kindle Customer Support should be able to help with that.

Alternatively, it kind of sounds to me like you might be turning it all the way off, rather than just letting it sleep.

"Sleep" will have a picture on the screen -- slide and release the switch fairly quickly to go in and out of 'sleep'. It should just take a second or two for the transition.

If you're holding the switch longer -- like 5 - 10 seconds -- until the screen blanks, you're turning it off. That's not necessary and it will take longer to 'boot up' from completely off.

Wireless will stay on when it's asleep, but will not when it's completely off. But if wireless was on when you turned it off, it will go on when you turn it back on. Many people get in the habit of keeping wireless off until they want to use it.

All that said -- and as much for anyone else with a similar problem as for you.  -- if you've tried all the usual troubleshooting techniques -- soft restart, hard restart, etc. -- I second NogDog's suggestion. Explain the problem to them clearly --exactly what behavior you're seeing and what you've already tried to fix it. I'm sure they'll take care of you.

Good luck!


----------



## TheUselessGod (May 23, 2011)

Mine did the same thing; are you using an unlighted case? That ended up being my problem. A quick call to Amazon and they sent me a new one that worked fine.
My wife's had the issue out of the case, so we reinstalled the update (as has previously been mentioned) and that remedied it. Best of luck to you if you have to call support. Luckily they are really nice!


----------

